# So gehen die Regulierer gegen Anbieter vor



## sascha (13 Mai 2004)

Eine exemplarische Auflistung der verhängten Sanktionen und der betroffenen Anbieter auf den Seiten der Reg TP:

http://www.regtp.de/mwdgesetz/in_12-01-00-00-00_m/18/index.html

 8)


----------



## Anonymous (13 Mai 2004)

Ich hoffe, der entstandene Verwaltungsaufwand wird den betreffenden Firmen in Rechnung gestellt.
Auch eine Gebühr für die Registrierung wäre nötig.


----------



## tuxedo (13 Mai 2004)

Jetzt ist die Meldung auch im Heise Ticker:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/foren/go.shtml?list=1&forum_id=56366

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## technofreak (13 Mai 2004)

tuxedo schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist die Meldung auch im Heise Ticker:


das ist das Forum, der Ticker ist das hier 

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/47326
und auch bei teltarif: 
http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2004/kw20/s13717.html

tf


----------



## Anonymous (13 Mai 2004)

Dani schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe, der entstandene Verwaltungsaufwand wird den betreffenden Firmen in Rechnung gestellt.
> Auch eine Gebühr für die Registrierung wäre nötig.



Die Phantasie der Anbieter ist unendlich "Größer" als die der Beamten.
Man findet immer eine Möglichkeit.

Gunna


----------



## Rex Cramer (13 Mai 2004)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Die Phantasie der Anbieter ist unendlich "Größer" als die der Beamten.



Die kriminelle Energie der Betrüger meintest Du?


----------



## dvill (13 Mai 2004)

Der Titel ist etwas grob. Die RegTP geht nicht gegen Firmen vor, sondern es gibt ein gemeinsames Bemühen um Rechtssicherheit bei allen Beteiligten. Die Firmen haben inzwischen alle eine gute Kommunikation zu den Sachbearbeitern bei der RegTP einrichten können.

Die Geschäfte mit "unbewusst Zahlungswilligen" erfordert eine exakte Optimierung der Unauffälligkeit am unteren Rand der Toleranzgrenze der RegTP. Dauerhaft registrierte Dialer, die für Verbraucher vollständig transparent sind, schöpfen das Umsatzpotential nicht aus.

Also wird das Spielchen der "Mal-sehen-wers-merkt"-Dialer weitergehen. Alles, was die RegTP durchgehen lässt, hebt den Umsatz. Registrieren kostet nichts, also kann man reichlich testen.

Entgegenwirken kann diesem Treiben nur die entzogene Zahlungsverpflichtung der Verbraucher. Das würde die Selbstverantwortung stärken. Leider ist viel zu wenig bekannt, wie Verbraucher ihre Rechte geltend machen können. Hierzu werden wir hier glücklicherweise bald mehr erfahren können.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (13 Mai 2004)

"Hierzu werden wir hier glücklicherweise bald mehr erfahren können. "


Soll das ein Rätsel sein ?


----------



## Schwesterlein (13 Mai 2004)

*Solange ich keine anderen Sorgen habe:*

Kreativität ein:

Warum erfindet keiner/die RegTP ein "Abrechnungstool" quasi einen "Vorschaltdialer", der die Einnahmen der Dialernutzer auf ein Abrechnungskonto bei der RegTP fließen läßt und wenn dann keine Einsprüche von Telefon- bzw. www-Nutzer kommen, fließt den Dialerbetreibern die Knete zu. 
Was "übrig" bleibt, erhält die verarmte Staatskasse zu.

Kreativität aus!


----------



## technofreak (13 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Soll das ein Rätsel sein ?



Nein,  eine  Prophezeiung....


----------



## Schwesterlein (13 Mai 2004)

Sag bloß, ich bin der Zeit voraus?


----------



## Anonymous (13 Mai 2004)

Zitat: "Nein, eine Prophezeiung.... "

Tolles Forum ... super Fakten ....


----------



## KatzenHai (13 Mai 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... oder sogar eine Warnung?  :holy:


----------



## KatzenHai (13 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat: "Nein, eine Prophezeiung.... "
> 
> Tolles Forum ... super Fakten ....



Toller Anonymus ... super Aussage ....


----------



## Anonymous (13 Mai 2004)

Warum ?

ist jetzt in diesem Forum auch Registrierungspflicht ?
Für jede Frage die man stellt ?


----------



## technofreak (13 Mai 2004)

Neugiernase schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat: "Nein, eine Prophezeiung.... "
> 
> Tolles Forum ... super Fakten ....


 Du glaubst allen Ernstes, daß hier Informationen veröffentlicht 
werden, bevor sie "amtlich" sind?


----------



## Aaron (13 Mai 2004)

*Re: Solange ich keine anderen Sorgen habe:*



			
				Schwesterlein schrieb:
			
		

> Kreativität ein:
> 
> Warum erfindet keiner/die RegTP ein "Abrechnungstool" quasi einen "Vorschaltdialer", der die Einnahmen der Dialernutzer auf ein Abrechnungskonto bei der RegTP fließen läßt und wenn dann keine Einsprüche von Telefon- bzw. www-Nutzer kommen, fließt den Dialerbetreibern die Knete zu.
> Was "übrig" bleibt, erhält die verarmte Staatskasse zu.
> ...



Selten so eine interessante Kombination aus kommunistischem und faschistischem Staatsmodell gesehen.

Weiter so.


----------



## KatzenHai (13 Mai 2004)

@Mods -

verschiebt das mal in Off Topic / Geplauder, gehört hier wohl nicht hin. Ein (mehrere?) Gast/Gäste philosophieren hier mit sich selbst.

Für die Diskussion dann:
Wo steht, dass die RegTP alle privaten Mails prüft? Eine Möglichkeit ist ja noch keine Nutzungspflicht. Und Telefonleitungen können bekanntlich unter gewissen Voraussetzungen ebenfalls "angezapft" (mitgehört) werden. Warum nicht in gleichartigen Fällen auch Zugriff auf Mailverkehr einräumen lassen?


----------



## dvill (13 Mai 2004)

Die Liste der Dialer mit abgelaufener Haltezeit in der RegTP-DB enthält sehr repräsentative Namen. Die verschiedenen Dialer zu verschiedenen Rufnummern eines Anbieters sehen immer ähnlich aus und unterscheiden sich oft durch Farben, Schriften usw..

Die ausgemusterten Exemplare unterscheiden sich von den verbliebenden möglicherweise nur dadurch, dass für einen konkreten Dialer konkrete Beschwerden vorlagen. Dialer aus dem Jahr 2003 sehen gegenüber den heute neu registrierten Exemplaren im wahrsten Sinnes des Wortes "alt" aus.

Die richtige Strategie für Betroffene mit gesichertem Dialer könnte die Vorlage dieses Dialers bei der RegTP sein, wenn er die Minimalanforderungen nicht erfüllt. Wenn er bei geänderter Rufnummer die gleichen Schwächen der mittlerweile entsorgten Geschwister hat, kann seine Entfernung aus der RegTP-DB den Schriftwechsel mit der Forderungsseite entscheidend vereinfachen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## technofreak (13 Mai 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> @Mods -
> 
> verschiebt das mal in Off Topic / Geplauder, gehört hier wohl nicht hin. Ein (mehrere?) Gast/Gäste philosophieren hier mit sich selbst.



Done
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=5451


----------



## dvill (13 Mai 2004)

Die Argumentation lässt sich vermutlich noch vereinfachen. Ich versuche aus technischer Sicht eine Argumentation und bitte unsere starke juristische Abteilung um Prüfung der Verwendbarkeit.

Die Fakten sind:

Die RegTP prüft höchstens stichprobenweise und auf konkrete Veranlassung, z.B. durch Verbraucherhinweise. Der Status der in der Datenbank verbliebenen Dialer ist ungeprüft und soweit unsicher. Ein solcher Dialer könnte anforderungskonform sein, muss es aber nicht. Die Frage ist einfach nicht entschieden.

Die Anbieter erzeugen die Flut zu registrierender Dialer aus gleichen oder ähnlichen Quelldateien. Die Varianten bestehen oft nur aus den Rufnummern, Ziel-URLs, Tarifmodellen usw.. Zumindest wäre es technisch abwegig, bei einem Anbieter technisch völlig unterschiedliche Programmierungen zu erwarten.

Im Laufe der Zeit gibt es eine gewisse Lernkurve und dadurch eine Programmveränderung, aber die Familienähnlichkeit für Dialer aus einer Quelle ist unverkennbar.

Wenn nun alte und neue Dialer eines Anbieters nach Stichprobenprüfungen rausfliegen, spricht die allgemeine Plausibilität dafür, dass die verbliebenen Dialer die gleichen Schwachstellen aufweisen könnten, aber zufällig einfach noch nicht geprüft wurden.

Es stellt sich also die Frage, ob ein Geschädigter nicht allgemein auf entregistrierte Exemplare seines Anbieters hinweisen kann, um dann mangels besseren Wissens immerhin die Möglichkeit der Unterschreitung der Minimalanforderungen seines konkreten Dialers ins Feld zu führen.

Als Beweisangebot könnte notfalls eine Stellungnahme der RegTP eingebracht werden.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (13 Mai 2004)

Währe es nicht einfacher die REGTP würde die Dialer vorher prüfen - und Sie dann erst registrieren ?

Alles andere ist Unsinn.


----------



## Aaron (13 Mai 2004)

Genau so sehe ich das auch.
Daran zeigt sich auch die absolute Unfähigkeit der Behörden, wenn es um das Internet geht.

Es dauert 4 Wochen und länger, bis ein Dialer bei der RegTP registriert ist. Da fragt man sich doch "warum", wenn er ohnehin nicht angeschaut wird. 
Dann könnte man das ganze auch automatisiert machen. Das Script dafür könnte jedes Kiddie machen, welches auch ein normales Gästebuch programmieren kann.


----------



## Dino (13 Mai 2004)

Aaron schrieb:
			
		

> ...Daran zeigt sich auch die absolute Unfähigkeit der Behörden, wenn es um das Internet geht...



Hmm...dem könnte man ganz einfach abhelfen:
10 € Registrierungsgebühr (und Prüfung) für einen Dialer und personelle Engpässe wären vom Tisch. Wegen jedem Sch... darf Otto Normalverbraucher bei den Behörden abdrücken, aber für die Registrierung einer Geldmaschine...

Oder eine gaaanz tolle Variante: Vor der Registrierung muss ein Dialer dem TÜV vorgeführt werden. Klar, dass der TÜV da ein paar Euronen haben muss, wenn er dann "eine Plakette erteilt".


----------



## dotshead (13 Mai 2004)

Ich wundere mich wirklich über die immer wieder schwammigen Bemerkungen der RegTP:

Bei den mit einem Stern ( * ) markierten Maßnahmen besteht nach *Ansicht* der Regulierungsbehörde generell keine Zahlungspflicht für den Verbraucher.

Hat die RegTP nun die Ansicht, dass die Rechnungen nicht bezahlt werden müssen, oder ist es Fakt?

grübelnd

Stephan aka Dots aka Rabauke


----------



## sascha (13 Mai 2004)

> Es dauert 4 Wochen und länger, bis ein Dialer bei der RegTP registriert ist. Da fragt man sich doch "warum", wenn er ohnehin nicht angeschaut wird.





> 10 € Registrierungsgebühr (und Prüfung) für einen Dialer und personelle Engpässe wären vom Tisch.



Beides ist in meinen Augen ein unguter Zustand. Die lange Registrierungsdauer (ohne Prüfung) und die Kostenlosigkeit der Registrierung. Eine Gebührenpflicht, verbunden mit einer schnellen Prüfung und Registrierung, hätte für alle Seiten Vorteile. Die Anbieter werden dann sehr genau überlegen, welche Dialer sie registrieren lassen (weil die Gebühr bei Entzug nämlich völlig für den A... war), und die Prüfung würde sicherstellen, dass die wilde "auf gut Glück"-Registriererei ein Ende hätte. Wenns dann auch noch schneller geht, weil durch die Gebührenfinanzierung mehr Personal da ist, umso besser...


----------



## dvill (13 Mai 2004)

Man könnte den Anmeldestau auch so kleiner machen, wenn die Anbieter, die schon lange probieren und immer noch nicht den Bogen raus haben für Registrierungen mit längeren Haltezeiten, einfach mal Pause machen.

Die Zahl der 0900-Nummern pro Nutzer darf beschränkt werden, warum nicht die Zahl der Registrierungsanträge?

Die Bearbeitungszeit von 4 Wochen scheint mir im Vergleich zur Bearbeitung berechtigter Verbraucherbeschwerden eher zu kurz zu sein. Ich sehe keinen Grund zur Benachteiligung von Verbrauchern, wenn die Arbeit verteilt werden muss.

Verbraucher benötigen Ergebnisse von Prüfungen, um ihre Dialer einordnen zu können und gegebenenfalls Ansprüche durchsetzen zu können.

Auf eine Beschwerde zu FAX-Müll-Werbung habe ich nach 3 Monaten eine Resonanz bekommen. Da werden die Prioritäten scheinbar falsch gesetzt. Der Bürger zahlt die Steuern und die Gebühren.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (13 Mai 2004)

Sehr geehrter Herr Dr. Vill,

anscheinend ist ihnen entgangen das:
- die Pflichtregistrierung der 09009 Nummern Geld kostet.
Sie können nun noch 5 mal ihre Abneigung von Dialern hier kundtun.
Dies wird jedoch nichts an dem Zustand ändern das die REGTP eine entsprechende verfügung erlassen muss - die die VORHERIGE Prüfung von Dialern regelt.
Anscheinend betteln mittlerweile eine REGTP Beamte um die entsprechenden Dienstaufsichtbeschwerden.
Auch der juristische Weg wird einige in den kommenden Wochen erstauen.
Denn so wie oben beschreiben geht es nicht.
Niemand kann 5 Monate lang Dialer registrieren und diese dann in "Eilbedürftigkeit" rückwirkend entziehen.
Solange keine Vorabprüfung stattfindet - die dann bitte auch verbindlich ist - und nicht die Meinung von "REX C." alleinig darstellt - solange wird dieses Thema nicht beendet.

AIKON


----------



## Interessierter Leser (14 Mai 2004)

Dino schrieb:
			
		

> Oder eine gaaanz tolle Variante: Vor der Registrierung muss ein Dialer dem TÜV vorgeführt werden. Klar, dass der TÜV da ein paar Euronen haben muss, wenn er dann "eine Plakette erteilt".



Oh, das ist aber jetzt ein ganz gefährliches Pflaster, dass anscheinend sowohl von den voreiligen Politikern, als auch von einigen Sessel... ähm ... Beamten bisher IMMER gemieden wurde. 

Das ein oder andere Mitglied des Forums regt sich darüber auf, dass Steuergelder verschwendet werden. Das geht mir genauso  :bigcry:, aber dieser "Frust" darf nicht zu weiteren "Schnellschüssen" führen. 
Solange die Herren bei der RegTp noch nicht einmal selber wissen, wie ein Dialer denn genau auszusehen hat: Wie soll man sie überprüfen? 

Selbst hier im Forum sind sich die Meisten doch nicht einig, wie ein Dialer denn nun genau aussehen soll! 
Andere Meinung? 
Ich höre, bzw. bitte um konkrete Vorschläge  
Schade das ich es erwähnen muss: Forderungen wie "Weg mit den Dialern" gehören da nicht zu.

Davon abgesehen, nur für den Fall, das Du das übersehen haben solltest: Die Idee der TÜV Prüfung (können wir nicht Dekra nehmen, die wissen wenigstens ab und zu, was sie tun!) wird mit Sicherheit von allen seriösen Anbietern unterstützt!
Damit ist der Dienstleister nämlich aus der Verantwortung -  wenn überhaupt gibt es noch Auseinandersetzungen zwischen dem Nutzer und dem Contentanbieter.

Oh, habe ich gerade den Grund geliefert, warum eine solche Lösung nicht gewünscht wird? Nutzniesser Telekom - Staat - in blindem Aktionismus verfasstes Gesetz und gegründete bzw. beauftragte Behörde. Jetzt denk ich schon wieder laut .....

Ich würde eine rechtlich verbindliche Prüfung gut heissen. Aber das bleibt wohl Wunschdenken.

PS: Wer fordert eigentlich ein Tüv Siegel für ein gewisses Produkt aus Redmond?


----------



## Rex Cramer (14 Mai 2004)

Interessierter Leser schrieb:
			
		

> Selbst hier im Forum sind sich die Meisten doch nicht einig, wie ein Dialer denn nun genau aussehen soll!
> Andere Meinung?


Das muss daran liegen, dass Du hier in einem Diskussionsforum liest und schreibst. Tatsächlich finden sich ja auch "Contentanbieter (Aaron, [email protected], etc.) hier. Wäre Schade, wenn hier "Zwei Stühle, eine Meinung" gespielt würde.

Ein Dialer könnte zumindest den Verbraucherschutz angemessen berücksichtigen. Wäre das von Anfang an geschehen, gäbe es keine Auflagen, keine Datenbank, keine Registrierung und die Regulierungsbehörde könnte sich anderen Angelegenheiten widmen.



			
				Interessierter Leser schrieb:
			
		

> Davon abgesehen, nur für den Fall, das Du das übersehen haben solltest: Die Idee der TÜV Prüfung (können wir nicht Dekra nehmen, die wissen wenigstens ab und zu, was sie tun!) wird mit Sicherheit von allen seriösen Anbietern unterstützt!
> Damit ist der Dienstleister nämlich aus der Verantwortung - wenn überhaupt gibt es noch Auseinandersetzungen zwischen dem Nutzer und dem Contentanbieter.


Da ist dann wieder mein Problem. Wie ist die vertragliche Bindung zwischen Nutzer/Geschädigtem und Inhalteanbieter denn ausgestaltet? Also muss der Dialeranbieter auch für den Müll in die Pflicht genommen werden, der über seinen Dialer vertickt werden soll. Schließlich hat er die Wahl, mit wem er letztendlich Geschäfte machen möchte. Dann könnte das mit dem TÜV-Siegel vielleicht sogar funktionieren.



			
				Interessierter Leser schrieb:
			
		

> Oh, habe ich gerade den Grund geliefert, warum eine solche Lösung nicht gewünscht wird?


Sicher nicht. Allerdings musst Du die Ansätze auch mit allen Konsequenzen zu Ende denken.


----------



## Interessierter Leser (14 Mai 2004)

> Das muss daran liegen, dass Du hier in einem Diskussionsforum liest 
> und schreibst. Tatsächlich finden sich ja auch "Contentanbieter (Aaron, 
> [email protected], etc.) hier. Wäre Schade, wenn hier "Zwei Stühle, eine 
> Meinung" gespielt würde.

Ich werde nicht so ganz schlau aus dem Spruch.... 
Vielleicht nochmal: Ich bin bin weder Dialeranbieter, noch Contenbetreiber/Lieferant! Das kann man (Du) mir glauben oder nicht.
Ich habe nur ein Problem damit, wenn auf meine Fragen nicht geantwortet wird. Ich zum. versuchen nämlich beide Seiten zu sehen  
Dazu s.u.

> Ein Dialer könnte zumindest den Verbraucherschutz angemessen 
> berücksichtigen. Wäre das von Anfang an geschehen, gäbe es keine 
> Auflagen, keine Datenbank, keine Registrierung und die 
> Regulierungsbehörde könnte sich anderen Angelegenheiten widmen.

Wo ist das bei den "seriösen Anbietern" nicht gegeben? 
Die "seriösen Dialeranbieter" erfüllen imho alle Gesetze. 
Gegenbeweise?

> Da ist dann wieder mein Problem. Wie ist die vertragliche Bindung 
> zwischen Nutzer/Geschädigtem und Inhalteanbieter denn ausgestaltet? 
> Also muss der Dialeranbieter auch für den Müll in die Pflicht genommen 
> werden, der über seinen Dialer vertickt werden soll. Schließlich hat er 
> die Wahl, mit wem er letztendlich Geschäfte machen möchte. Dann 
> könnte das mit dem TÜV-Siegel vielleicht sogar funktionieren.

Falsch. 
Creditkartenfirmen, Paypal um nur zwei Beispiele zu nennen. 
Diverse "Schrotthardware" in A*** Rechnern, die der beworbenen nicht entsprach usw. 
Ein Bank, die eine Lastschrift tätigt. 
Die "ruf mich an und gewinne XXXX Euro" Sendungen laufen gerade, hat bei meinem letzten Posting auch niemand was zu gesagt.
Warum nicht?

Die, die Dialer als Abzocke einsetzen (wollen), sind eh nicht mehr in D. 

Der Dialeranbieter ist ein Dienstleister.  
Was unterscheidet Ihn von der Creditkartenfirma, der DB oder was weiss ich?
Komm mir nicht mit "der Vertragsabschluss"!
Eine Creditkartenfirma, die eie Leistung abrechnet (per WEB!) zahlt auch nicht zurück, es sei denn der  Kunde kann nachweisen, das der Vertrag nicht  rechtsgültig zustande gekommen ist. 
Das ist im Normalfall:
Kunde klickt auf Link - gibt seine Kartendaten ein und das war es!
Das sind wesentlich weniger Anforderungen, als bei einem Dialer!

> Sicher nicht. Allerdings musst Du die Ansätze auch mit allen 
> Konsequenzen zu Ende denken.

Da bin ich gespannt auf die Antwort zu ^^^  
Und eine deutlich Frage hinterher - an Alle:
Warum gibt es die Prüfung nocht nicht (wenn Du meine Deutung anzweifelst?)
Warum sagt das Gesetz Hü, der eine Sachbearbeiter Hott und der andere "der Dialer gefällt mir nicht"? 

Ich will nicht sagen, dass die RegTp genauso unsinnig ist wie gewisse Gebühreneinzugszentralen ... die auch einen grossen Teil des Geldes für unsinnige Nachforschungen ausgeben. 
Aber auch in einer solchen "Behörde"  sollte man eine rechtlich sichere Linie fahren   Aber ich schweiffe ab ... 


CU


----------



## Rex Cramer (14 Mai 2004)

Interessierter Leser schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde nicht so ganz schlau aus dem Spruch....
> Vielleicht nochmal: Ich bin bin weder Dialeranbieter, noch Contenbetreiber/Lieferant! Das kann man (Du) mir glauben oder nicht.
> Ich habe nur ein Problem damit, wenn auf meine Fragen nicht geantwortet wird. Ich zum. versuchen nämlich beide Seiten zu sehen
> Dazu s.u.


Habe ich Dich gemeint? Es spielt doch keine Rolle, wo Du Dich letztendlich zuordnest. Glaubst Du ernsthaft, hier betrachtet niemand den Sachverhalt von Seiten der Anbieter?



			
				Interessierter Leser schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist das bei den "seriösen Anbietern" nicht gegeben?
> Die "seriösen Dialeranbieter" erfüllen imho alle Gesetze.
> Gegenbeweise?



imho
Gegenbeweise zu Deiner Meinung? Ich verstehe nicht...
Aber ich ahne, was Du meinst: Die derzeitigen Dialer orientieren sich grob an den gesetzlichen Vorgaben, aber keinen Millimeter in Richtung sinnvollen Verbraucherschutz. Das zeigt in meinen Augen eine sehr deutliche Gesinnung und das war von Anfang an das Problem. Das Missbrauchspotential ist einfach zu hoch und da wurde der Bogen von Anfang an weit überspannt. Bis heute hat sich da leider nichts dran geändert.



			
				Interessierter Leser schrieb:
			
		

> Falsch.
> Creditkartenfirmen, Paypal um nur zwei Beispiele zu nennen.
> Diverse "Schrotthardware" in A*** Rechnern, die der beworbenen nicht entsprach usw.
> Ein Bank, die eine Lastschrift tätigt.


Man merkt deutlich, dass Du von der Materie keine Ahnung hast. Die angeblichen Dienstleistungen lassen sich nicht mit Deinem Schrotthardware-Beispiel vergleichen. Waren und Dienstleistungen werden vom Gesetz unterschiedlich behandelt. Creditkarte und Paypal: Schaffe ich mir an, um damit was zu tun? Meinen Telefonanschluss habe ich zum telefonieren. Deswegen wäre es hier von vorneherein sinnvoll gewesen, den Zugang zu Mehrwertnummern nur dann freizugeben, wenn der Anschlussinhaber ausdrücklich drum bittet.

Nebenbei: Nenne mir mal ein einziges Beispiel, wo ich über einen Dialer ausdrücklich eine Ware mit allen Konsequenzen nach dem Fernabsatzrecht kaufen kann.



			
				Interessierter Leser schrieb:
			
		

> Die, die Dialer als Abzocke einsetzen (wollen), sind eh nicht mehr in D.



Ausgemachter Blödsinn. Ich spare mir, den Rest von Deinem Posting zu kommentieren, da das Niveau doch nochmal deutlich sinkt: Ich schlage vor, dass Du Dich entsprechend Deinem Nick einfach mal in die Materie einliest, bevor Du mit weiteren Plattüden hier glänzt. Betrachte es als Hausaufgabe.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (14 Mai 2004)

Rex Cramer schrieb:
			
		

> Nebenbei: Nenne mir mal ein einziges Beispiel, wo ich über einen Dialer ausdrücklich eine Ware mit allen Konsequenzen nach dem Fernabsatzrecht kaufen kann.



Das können wir wohl auf die Most-Wanted-Liste setzen. Aber die Frage stellt sich tatsächlich, wenn es doch so eine praktische Bezahlmethode ist...


----------



## dvill (14 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Dies wird jedoch nichts an dem Zustand ändern das die REGTP eine entsprechende verfügung erlassen muss - die die VORHERIGE Prüfung von Dialern regelt.
> Anscheinend betteln mittlerweile eine REGTP Beamte um die entsprechenden Dienstaufsichtbeschwerden.
> Auch der juristische Weg wird einige in den kommenden Wochen erstauen.
> Denn so wie oben beschreiben geht es nicht.
> ...


Man liest und wundert sich.

Wenn Kinder Malvorlagen suchen und die Tricks mit Verwirrformulierungen wie "Durch die Aktivierung entstehen Ihnen keine Kosten" nicht durchschauen, dann sollen für diese Fehleinschätzung die Eltern haften und zahlen.

Wenn seriöse Geschäftsleute trotz kompetenter Unterstützung nicht im Voraus beurteilen können, welche gesetzlichen Forderungen an Dialer gestellt werden, dann soll der Staat einspringen, vorab prüfen, die Verantwortung übernehmen und Persilscheine ausstellen?

Jeder Frittenbudenbesitzer muss eigenverantwortlich die Hygienebestimmungen einhalten. Er riskiert immer die behördliche Schließung, wenn Fehleinschätzungen seinerseits über gesetzliche Bestimmungen auffällig werden.

Wenn Unternehmer für ihr Handeln nicht mehr verantwortlich sein wollen, sollen sie was anderes tun.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (14 Mai 2004)

*Einspruchsmöglichkeiten bei Kreditkarten*

@interessierter Leser:
Welche Kreditkarte verwenden Sie denn eigentlich?
Bei meiner Kreditkarte (vollwertig und mit Versicherungsschutz) wäre die Rückbuchung unberechtigter Internetumsätze (natürlich auch unberechtigter Offlineumsätze,..) kein Problem. 
Im "Schadensfall" braucht man nur rechtzeitig die Hausbank verständigen und ein entsprechendes Formular ausfüllen.

Die Umsätze werden dann storniert und man bekommt ggfs. eine neue Kreditkarte mit neuer Nummer um weitere Probleme zu minimieren.

Auch bei Verlust oder Diebstahl hafte ich bis zum Einlangen der Sperrmeldung "nur" bis 73 Euro.


----------



## KatzenHai (16 Mai 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> > Es dauert 4 Wochen und länger, bis ein Dialer bei der RegTP registriert ist. Da fragt man sich doch "warum", wenn er ohnehin nicht angeschaut wird.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist auszuschließen, dass genau das ein Geschäftsmodell ist: Tausende Dialer einfach mal eben registrieren und dann erst einmal hieraus Kohle machen. Bei Rechnungslegung sind die Dialer ja registriert - Zahlungspflicht besteht.
Wenn dann rückwirkend entzogen wird - wen schert's, das Geld ist ja geflossen. Und welcher Bezahlt-Haber prüft schon nachträglich, ob er jetzt vielleicht einen Erstattungsanspruch hat? Und - von denen, die dies tun - wer klagt die Erstattung ggf. ein?



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter Herr Dr. Vill,
> 
> anscheinend ist ihnen entgangen das:
> - die Pflichtregistrierung der 09009 Nummern Geld kostet.



Die Nummer kostet - und zwar den einmaligen Irrsinnsbetrag von unglaublichen 62,50 € (Telekommunikations-Nummernverordnung, Ziff. D4)
Die darauf verweisenden (ggf. tausenden) Dialer kosten nix mehr extra.
Wo ist das Argument?



			
				Interessierter Leser schrieb:
			
		

> Die "ruf mich an und gewinne XXXX Euro" Sendungen laufen gerade, hat bei meinem letzten Posting auch niemand was zu gesagt.
> Warum nicht?



Ist doch passiert: Meine Antwort darauf


----------



## Anonymous (16 Mai 2004)

*Berichterstattung der Stiftung Warentest*

Inzwischen schreibt auch die Stiftung Warentest über die RegTP Seite mit den Maßnahmen.

http://www.warentest.de/pls/sw/SW$NAV.Startup?p_KNr=0&p_E1=2&p_E2=0&p_E3=50&p_E4=0&p_Inh=I:1179170


----------



## Interessierter Leser (17 Mai 2004)

> Habe ich Dich gemeint? Es spielt doch keine Rolle, wo Du Dich 
> letztendlich zuordnest. Glaubst Du ernsthaft, hier betrachtet niemand 
> den Sachverhalt von Seiten der Anbieter?

Ja, das glaube ich, da aus den Beiträgen ersichtlich ist, dass die Mehrzahl nur die "Dialer ist schlecht" Mentalität verfolgt. 
Beispiele kann ich Dir gerne - hier aus dem Board - liefern. 

> imho
> Gegenbeweise zu Deiner Meinung? Ich verstehe nicht...
> Aber ich ahne, was Du meinst: Die derzeitigen Dialer orientieren sich 
> grob an den gesetzlichen Vorgaben, aber keinen Millimeter in Richtung 
> sinnvollen Verbraucherschutz. Das zeigt in meinen Augen eine sehr 
> deutliche Gesinnung und das war von Anfang an das Problem. Das 
> Missbrauchspotential ist einfach zu hoch und da wurde der Bogen von 
> Anfang an weit überspannt. Bis heute hat sich da leider nichts dran 
> geändert.

Volle Zustimmung meinerseits! Was die Vergangenheit angeht.
Es ist in der Anfangszeit zuviel "Schindluder" damit getrieben worden. 
Aber spannender Weise nicht von den grossen Firmen, die hier regelmässig "am Pranger" stehen. 
Da stellt sich mir die Frage, ob einem die "kritikwürdigen" Gegner 
1. zu weit weg sind (sowohl räumlich, als auch was die Gerichtbarkeit angeht) 
2. zu agressiv sind (wer will schon dagegen aufbegehren und einen auf die Fr**** bekommen)

Das ändert aber nichts an der momentanen Situation.
Du schreibst: 

> "Die derzeitigen Dialer orientieren sich 
> grob an den gesetzlichen Vorgaben, aber keinen Millimeter in Richtung 
> sinnvollen Verbraucherschutz. 

Grob? 
Wo ist die rechtliche Sicherheit für den Anbieter, wenn eine Presseerklärung etwas anderes aussagt, als der Chef selber?

Solange zu hoch bezahlte Sessel***** nach Belieben schalten und walten können -> warum sollen die Anbieter mehr tun, ohne Rechtssicherheit?

Ich verweise auf mein Posting in diesem Thread bzgl. TÜV Abnahme!
Rechtssicherheit für beide Seiten!
Warum ist das nicht eingeführt worden? Warum geht da niemand drauf ein?!
Irgendwie ist es schon bezeichnend! Das eigene Hemd sitzt einem halt doch näher ..... 
Aktionismus und Populismus vertragen sich halt nicht mit klaren gesetzlichen Forderungen.
Hinterher sind unsere Gerichte und die Angestellten der regtp arbeitslos 


> Man merkt deutlich, dass Du von der Materie keine Ahnung hast. Die 
> angeblichen Dienstleistungen lassen sich nicht mit Deinem 
> Schrotthardware-Beispiel vergleichen. Waren und Dienstleistungen 
> werden vom Gesetz unterschiedlich behandelt. Creditkarte und Paypal: 
> Schaffe ich mir an, um damit was zu tun? Meinen Telefonanschluss habe
>  ich zum telefonieren. Deswegen wäre es hier von vorneherein sinnvoll 
> gewesen, den Zugang zu Mehrwertnummern nur dann freizugeben, 
> wenn der Anschlussinhaber ausdrücklich drum bittet.

Beispiel 1:
Ein Anbieter bietet XXX Webcam über Dialer an. Die Frau muss bezahlt werden, die Leitung, das Studio. 
Der "Kunde" nutzt es - ihm gefällt es nicht oder er hat nur keine Lust zu zahlen. Dienstleistung oder Ware? 
Beispiel 2:
Informationsseiten mit sinnvollen Infos. 
Unabhängig davon, ob man die - nach Suche - auch umsonst findet: Die Information ist dem Kunden geliefert worden.

Eine Rücksendung nach TDKG ist in beiden Fällen nicht möglich!  Evt doch eine Ware? Unklarheiten im Flickwerk TDKG? 

> Nebenbei: Nenne mir mal ein einziges Beispiel, wo ich über einen Dialer
>  ausdrücklich eine Ware mit allen Konsequenzen nach dem 
> Fernabsatzrecht kaufen kann.

Glücklicherweise nichts, s.o.
Die Leute nehmen eine Dienstleistung an, da Leistung erbracht wird, die nicht zurück gegeben werden kann,  ist es nach meinem Rechtsverständniss eine Ware. 

Was aber daran liegt, dass die Definition Dienstleistung/Ware nicht einwandfrei geklärt ist. Aber das kannst Du nach meinen o.g.  Beispielen sicher klären!

>"Interessierter Leser"]Die, die Dialer als Abzocke einsetzen (wollen), 
>sind eh nicht mehr in D.
>
> Ausgemachter Blödsinn. Ich spare mir, den Rest von Deinem Posting zu
 > kommentieren, da das Niveau doch nochmal deutlich sinkt: Ich schlage
>  vor, dass Du Dich entsprechend Deinem Nick einfach mal in die Materie
>  einliest, bevor Du mit weiteren Plattüden hier glänzt. Betrachte es als 
> Hausaufgabe.

LOL 
Eigentlich disqualifizierst Du dich mit einer solchen Aussage selber. 
Aber es ist so, wie ich oben geschrieben habe:
Man greifft nur die an, die angstfrei greiffbar sind. 
Egal wen man trifft, Hauptsache Aktionismus.
Thema Auslands- und Satdialer muss ich Dir doch nicht erklären?

Schade eigentlich, ich hätte von Dir mehr erwartet!


----------



## haudraufundschluss (17 Mai 2004)

Interessierter Leser schrieb:

"Es ist in der Anfangszeit zuviel "Schindluder" damit getrieben worden.
Aber spannender Weise nicht von den grossen Firmen, die hier regelmässig "am Pranger" stehen."

Interessiertes Lesen bildet:

http://groups.google.de/groups?q=porno hacker crew&hl=de&lr=&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wg


----------



## [email protected] (17 Mai 2004)

Rex Cramer schrieb:
			
		

> Tatsächlich finden sich ja auch "Contentanbieter (Aaron, [email protected], etc.) hier. Wäre Schade, wenn hier "Zwei Stühle, eine Meinung" gespielt würde.


Ich bin kein Contentanbieter mehr. 
Nur um dies mal klarzustellen.


----------



## technofreak (17 Mai 2004)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin kein Contentanbieter mehr.
> Nur um dies mal klarzustellen.



Umso weniger versteh ich deine Signatur : _*Dialer - Schnell, einfach, sicher.*_

schnell:  ist höchstens die Methode für unseriöse , das mit dem anonym ist Quark mit Soße 
einfach , jep:  einfach zu manipulieren 
sicher, da lachen ja die Hühner 

tf


----------



## [email protected] (17 Mai 2004)

Wenn du meine Signatur so interpretieren willst, bitte. 
Diese taucht jetzt übrigens schon im Bezugsfenster von Intexus auf.


----------



## technofreak (17 Mai 2004)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du meine Signatur zu interpretieren willst, bitte.


Danke für deine Großzügigkeit , wie kann ich dir nur dafür danken , einen kleinen Dialerdownload? 
sorry, einen Analog/ISDN Zugang hab ich schon lange nicht mehr am PC (seit über zwei Jahren) und beim Wählen von
019***** krieg ich einen Krampf, da versagen  meine  Finger den Dienst, spätestens nach der 9.....


----------



## KatzenHai (17 Mai 2004)

Interessierter Leser schrieb:
			
		

> LOL
> Eigentlich disqualifizierst Du dich mit einer solchen Aussage selber.
> Aber es ist so, wie ich oben geschrieben habe:
> Man greifft nur die an, die angstfrei greiffbar sind.
> ...



Jepp. Und deshalb gehst du z.B. auf mein Posting sehr ausführlich ein. Aber in diesem Fall:
Nicht schade eigentlich, ich hätte ohnehin von Dir nicht mehr erwartet.


----------

